# (Seattle) Downtown Sailing Series



## artbyjody

Thursday Nite (tomorrow) marks the beginning of the weekly races. My crew needs to be there before 6:30 as my launch is at 6:30 sharp. You do not need to confirm if you sailed the Leukemia Race with me, just show up. I'll be on the boat all day and specifically 4:30 on. Call me if you forget the guest code.

I did get a chance to take her out Sunday and play around. For the bowmen - I am bringing my new asym that I never used on my C-27 - in case we have heavier than lite winds - but should work if we get any major wind (includes sock)...

If I get the chance tomorrow I will be adding some additional hardware as well. I have already made some adjustments - tho nothing mind breaking alarming. Most importantly installing line organizers in the cockpit. Labed or replaced labels on some gear. Stereo is not installed yet as its a major multi-media operation with the sirius and 12 video feeds that she'll end up supporting. This week I had to repair the Dutchman Flaking System, and get things organized. Perhaps if I am lucky I will have some of it done. 1/2 done on the renaming of the boat and that is the big ticket item for tomorrow for me at least.

For the Thursday nite races - I ask that you bring your own bevs and snacks. Grill(s) are installed now and will be the norm for my sailing adventures especially if no wind or on the downwind stretch but I have grilled heeled many times (its an art). Bottles are fine these events. If you insist on bringing a bev for the skipper - cheap wine, or micro brews and if you feel really generous good whiskey 

Thanks for the follow-ups and for those that called thanks, for those that emailed sorry I have not gotten to you - just been swamped with eh life...Most importantly: We raised as a crew about 3K for the Leukemia Society - which is impressive all things considered. And my many thanks for making the first race of the series an event for me - it was a pleasure having each and every one of you aboard and look forward to your continuing involvement.

So lets get some sailing in - tomorrow actually may yield decent wind and most likely it will be light - maybe moderate if you believe those weather forecasters but we will move. Typically evenings are decent and not the lull we had previously.

I am welcome on taking anyone with whatever experience - just call if you have not been on my list.

More info on location etc - and if I do not have a billet there are plenty of spaces on other boats most likely. But I do leave at 6:30 sharp and do not wait unless informed well beforehand and I know that you won't delay me more than I desire.

EBM <- Link to marina event etc...

There is an after party at the sub station of Seattle Yacht club on premise. They run out of food quick tho - although if we have wind - we'll be the first to eat the goodies...yeah we can be that quick...

Jody

425-260-2669


----------



## artbyjody

*Race #2*

Pictures to follow tomorrow as I have to do the resize on pics.

The Barberis is now properly named - which was todays effort. BTW - a razor blade and getting enough to pull old vinyl off did most of the trick. That Go-Be-Gone stuff - citris gunk remover worked really well. I did the BoatUs lettering and its way better than what was used...

Brian, Marc (from previous race), and friend of a friend - Bob - crewed.

Sidenote - Marc's boat is absolutely gorgeous. He allowed me to comb through it prior to the race, and secretly - can't wait to crew on his (don't let him know this). Maybe one of these races I'll port over all my BBQ grills to his and just relax in 0 to 2 knots to zero again, race conditions...

Hard to tell how we did on the start - I positioned it well but we got cut off by a larker and ended up having to work around a cluster-****. Asym got rigged and flown - and we did an impressive 1.5 - 2 knots up almost to buoy #1. Pics to prove it at least.

Everyone got a chance to get around to helming etc...But after marker #1 - the fleet all motored and we came to consensus to motor. 7+ knots under power - not to shabby. 15th overall although I kinda laugh at that as the only reason to motor is so not to have a DNF as a DNF doesn't get entered into the after party prize drawing.... we didn't get any prizes but had no problems with beverages.

It was a good lesson for me - I watched the usage of the pole (less Marty's boat - never flew that parachute in front of the boat before and Marty is poleless)... Saw some areas to watch for further rigging improvement. I particularly liked the comment that was made of "wow - first time I have sailed in a race and could rig it the way I would want"...

I am kinda laid back for the most part - the experience is not just for me, but for everyone. As I learn how to actually sail her - things will gradually change but for now I am content in letting things go with the flow...

Next week starts the BBQ - if you can not beat them upwind with -5 knots of wind then smoke them out. I think the Bev thing is handled  (Thanks again Marc for the Japanese Micro)...

I also did two back up into the slips today. The latter one a bit more to handle but Marc was helpful in telling me what I needed to do. Which was much appreciated. I like the back in position as I can kick back in the Saloon and see the skyline and after that 100 mile walk to my boat - 20 feet less I have to wear myself out over...

Got pictures - will post them later tomorrow unless I am out sailing of course...

Brian - your doing well - thanks for hanging out...

Marc - we gotta get that beauty and family out on it 

Lets hope next week has even more wind - today was at least sunny - warm and better wind for longer than last week...


----------



## skyellab

The energy of the event was more than I would have ever imagined. I heard lots about this. Have seen the great after parties from afar but being part of it was sort of unreal. 

The light wind was fine as everyone was having a good time on all the boats. The people later on were laid back. I know for one that I had a action packed day full of excitement at work and would have never thought I had it in me to go out last night. Thanks to the gesture of sharing some Oriental beer I ended up being part of it. The whole atmosphere of the evening was something that I am glad I took part in.

Just think it is the beginning of the Series with 80% left.

Until next Thursday!
Thank you Jody!


----------



## CharlieCobra

Sounds cool Jody. Nice to see ya exercising the boat. I've got a double-handed 24 hr distance race coming up if we can get the certs in order on Jul 11-13. Looking forward to it.


----------



## artbyjody

Charlie - yep, she'll start getting alot of exercise now...and maybe me too while I am thinking of it . Good luck with that 24 hr race. I think come July, I'll be looking at doing something where there is somewhat constant wind as its hard to tell what she really does compared to other boats when racing against motors all the time!...

Pics are up - some of them at least in my member galleries on sailnet here..

Here is the new name on the boat (bit fuzzy I think).










Here is Marc minding the helm (actually do not know what he was minding but he seemed to be enjoying himself... kept muttering, "This excitement is wearing me out"...)










Here is Brian, you'd never know that he, and I quote - "The only sailboat I have ever been on is yours". Always actively part of handling...Thats him on the right and Bob on the left...










And yep - that is the asym up there - wahoo! David (or Marty!!!- see proof!










More in the galleries as this probably is long enough!


----------



## blt2ski

I tired using a pole on my rig memorial day, to do a wing on wing with the main one side, AS the other, spouse got tired of my fiddling, on went the motor to P Madison! grrrrrrrrr. Wind was a bit low about 5 knots when we left, got to 10-12 a mile or two later..

Any way, jody and daniel did get the AS up on my boat pretty good that day, yeah, a few misshaps, but what the hay, at least you two tried! any way.....

Hope things go well, one of these thursdays I'll pack my gear and come down for an evening sail. Just need to remember to bring them home fro my wed series stuff.

Marty


----------



## artbyjody

Marty, sorry I missed your call Friday...But yeah - that asym is a bit of a challenge on mine (but glad between last weeks race and playing with yours) it gave me enough to on Sunday (with crew) to fly mine. Course on mine we did it with the pole. Once up - it was a fun sail and easy to trim and tack. Next weekend I think I'll play around with setting a spinnaker since I have like 4 of them...

Thursday nights - I doubt I will be overloaded with crew. So, will probably have spares of gear onboard and if not I can get them fairly quickly - so if need be just come on down 

BTW for anyone else in Seattle - read post #1 - if you want to go out...

I'll post the menu for food that will be served aboard for this weeks race, so no need to bring food unless you despise my menu choices (but bring your own bevs). 

Cheers!


----------



## artbyjody

Marty, sorry I missed your call Friday...But yeah - that asym is a bit of a challenge on mine (but glad between last weeks race and playing with yours) it gave me enough to on Sunday (with crew) to fly mine. Course on mine we did it with the pole. Once up - it was a fun sail and easy to trim and tack. Next weekend I think I'll play around with setting a spinnaker since I have like 4 of them...

Thursday nights - I doubt I will be overloaded with crew. So, will probably have spares of gear onboard and if not I can get them fairly quickly - so if need be just come on down 

BTW for anyone else in Seattle - read post #1 - if you want to go out...



Cheers!


----------



## artbyjody

*Race #3*

It began with me and Brian... no wind at the start. So we didn't dally around - Brian captained and we motored. Although, we ended up officially as 27th we were actually around the 11th to cross the finish.

Here is the kicker... just as we hit the finish line, there is wind. So, we hoist the sails and make a good 2 hours of sailing the race course as it should be done (which is why we probably landed 27th. as we sailed through the fleet of cruisers...under sail, and crossed the line many times )...Wind at 15-21 knots, gusts to 27 - and we actually had enough to wet the rails. Attended the after party kinda - most were gone by the time we got tied up. But, wouldn't of had it any other way, opportunity to unleash the girl on the wind or hang out in the hopes our boat name is drawn for the mystery prize? Unleash it is...... and oh yeah - stereo install complete -b kicking!

Next thursday is the next race before the 4th holiday (no race on the 3rd)...

See post #1 - if you'd like to join in...


----------



## artbyjody

Marc, saw your message the other day (apparently gone now ) - yeah that thong wearing skier, I agree must of either lost a bet or was prepping for the Freemont Solstice Parade or something... Glad you got yours out there!

Some pics from race #3












Railed wetted










Brian managing the helm with sails full and constant 16-21 knots of wind...










Heeled nicely... did I ever mention my vessel's name?


----------



## skyellab

The man from Elliott Bay Yacht Sales said that there was some type of bet on the wind last week and if this guy lost he would have to water ski between the boats at the start in a thong the next Thursday. He was talking to me on my boat and I thought he was kidding me. Just too strange but I guess they weren't pulling my leg. It happened.
 
And then the wind How crazy!


----------



## artbyjody

skyellab said:


> The man from Elliott Bay Yacht Sales said that there was some type of bet on the wind last week and if this guy lost he would have to water ski between the boats at the start in a thong the next Thursday. He was talking to me on my boat and I thought he was kidding me. Just too strange but I guess they weren't pulling my leg. It happened.
> 
> And then the wind How crazy!


It was a bet...ha ha sucker he was... I think the winds are looking up if the current weather pattern holds..This weekend and even today - around 7ish averaging 18 knots. In fact today and yesterday - evening sails, we had sustained 21 with up to 28 gusts... made for some interesting learning experiences, and nice wet decks (the lazy man's method of applying NOTHING (TM) to maintain slightly worn and well used teak decks... Let's hope that with this week's outing this trend continues...


----------



## titan151

How was the wind last Thursday night (June 19)? I was out of town so I missed that race. Seems like last summer we had a lot of race nights with little or no wind (although I did miss a few as I was traveling for work-maybe 4 races out of the season). I recall going out on Wednesday night and Friday with good wind, but last year I don't recall a single race with good wind. I was out on Sunday evening (June 22) and had great winds while sailing a similar route. Out of town at the moment but looks like I will be at the race tomorrow so I am hoping for good wind. Either way I always have a good time, but I have no interest in motor racing.

I know the course always has slow points as you approach the city. I understand that it is part of racing (dealing with only minimal wind at times) but I really wish they would do something with the course route so we can stay away from some of those dead zones. Can you imagine if they flipped the course so we went out towards Bainbridge instead?

Either way I hope to see a lot of boats out tomorrow night, regardless of wind. At least the weather will be nice and we have some nice mid 80's temps  for the weekend as well.

Also, how about the Poulbo 3rd of July Fireworks show. Been doing that for the past few years. Nothing is better then two fireworks shows in two days. If you have never been there before I strongly urge you check it out.


----------



## skyellab

The wind picked up after the race last Thursday. Quite strong!
There should be lots of people tomorrow as good weather, no school, and winds should be about 10 to 15 knots at race time according to my weather prediction charts.

See ya out there or at SYC after!


----------



## blt2ski

Winds tonight are forecast at 10-20, they were that last night in Edmonds. A BIG handfull for my daughter and I! But we survived, and folks at a dock party after thought we were doing pretty good, little did they know.........hit the start bouy, so on 720, later a line for the genoa got caught, another tack and another line caught along with an uncontroled 360 gybe......not a good night! Oh well, life goes on!

Marty


----------



## CharlieCobra

Things get a bit more interesting when the breeze comes up and the loads rise don't they? It's one of the reasons I sail in nasty weather. The boat is a different animal when it hits the fan.


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the photos...


----------



## artbyjody

We missed the after party again!

But what a night of sailing! We ended up actually with a good mix of guys and gals thanks to Brian (although the whole evening I called him by every other name ). 

Tactical error on my part at the start, as my intent was to fly the asym out, but noticed no-one else was so nixed it, but it took a bit to get the main up. So we lost five minutes. None the less we practiced some racing tactics along the way - the wind was constant for the whole course. 

We ended up finishing last - I do believe - never checked the results that were posted. And we simply kept sailing. 

No race next week....

Did you make it out there Marc?


----------



## skyellab

Actually the party was just beginning when I came in. 9:00!!!!
I don't think you were last as I was behind you. Looked like you were having a nice time. We were angling to get some good shots of your boat with the camera but all of a sudden everyone was hungry on the other boats and couldn't get close enough to get anything good to give you. Wow what a turnout! 15 knot winds the whole time and I did not have a dead spot. 

So yes I was there right next to you but I guess I did not stand out. It was a nice sail but tight at times. No crashes that I saw.

Fun!!!!


----------



## artbyjody

skyellab said:


> Actually the party was just beginning when I came in. 9:00!!!!
> I don't think you were last as I was behind you. Looked like you were having a nice time. We were angling to get some good shots of your boat with the camera but all of a sudden everyone was hungry on the other boats and couldn't get close enough to get anything good to give you. Wow what a turnout! 15 knot winds the whole time and I did not have a dead spot.
> 
> So yes I was there right next to you but I guess I did not stand out. It was a nice sail but tight at times. No crashes that I saw.
> 
> Fun!!!!


I think we shot behind you at the Pier 52 buoy (I think), sorry if I wasn't paying to much attention but I remember coming up behind you. But we were slicing behind everyone else so we could slingshot around the buoy. So, I was really concentrating on not hitting anyone ...and sadly I was out of batteries for picture taking myself...

Brian may have got some shots tho, as he brought his camera, and some point he was out and about taking shots...

There was a bump of two boats on the return leg, just behind me...but that was the only one I saw...Let's hope that when the races pick back up in two weeks we get more of the same and this wasn't the only race day with wind!

Glad to see you out there again!


----------



## skyellab

Who was that greenish boat that got in front of me a few times? I posted it on the gallery. Do you know Jody?


----------



## artbyjody

skyellab said:


> Who was that greenish boat that got in front of me a few times? I posted it on the gallery. Do you know Jody?


I'll check it out...

Nice pic  Mucho Appreciated...


----------



## skyellab

I tried to e mail it but don't have a good direct mail to you.


----------



## artbyjody

skyellab said:


> I tried to e mail it but don't have a good direct mail to you.


And that is ok - I think I mislabeled your number as well...as I tried calling you on Friday (Jody was in panic mode thinking no crew would show lol)...I'll pm you later in the weekend - wouldn't mind hooking up again and maybe being your guest for a change  Hope you do not mind - but thats the first real picture of my boat so using it as the avatar for awhile - thanks again!


----------



## artbyjody

Oops is not a word - its a call to action. At least when sailing. 

We should of started with the Asymmetrical, but decided to just do tacks off the wide reach and when possible wing to wing. The interesting part was crossing the pier 51 marker, as we slung right through 5 other boats. Should of heard the, "watch we are gonna hit" commotion from my friends on board. Then again being just inches away from other boats - I can see why panic to someone that doesn't race often - would be the emotion of the moment.

Calm as usual, and at the helm - I just tell them to relax a bit, "We are all professionals out here". 

The rest of the race was full speed ahead, and less one stall while Brian was at the helm during a tack... everything was executed smartly. The finishing marker was rounded on position, and Greg - was actually amazed that I called it right on the money. 

Per norm, the crew decides if we continue sailing - or head back in and go to the after party. I have yet, had a crew that wanted to dock after crossing the finish line. This evening was no different and off we go.

However, we ended up after doing the gybe to come about, the tack lines for the jib some how got wrapped up and in front of the furler. We come off point, and Brian and I, attempt to pull the sail around. But with 15 knots of wind, it wasn't going to be easy. So, I send Brian back to man the winch, and I decide to work it. 

Thats when the big Oops moment occurs. With the jib now flogging, and a slight alteration of course by the helm, I had a split decision to make on what I saw coming. I prepared for the worst, and got knocked overboard. 

Everything happening in a split second, my hands instinctively latch onto the life lines and in one swift moment legs swung back on deck. Brian immediately is back at the bow again, and I have him latch my safety tether before trying to drag me on board. Being secured, I get myself swung in under the lifelines, back on deck, and back to sailing as usual.

In hindsight, I think everything happened the way that it should have. Naturally - I could of been tethered in prior to working the jib - but it would resulted in the same result - but possibly a more catastrophic one. In other words, being knocked over or held in a position that a sail can wrap one into. And this is a rare occasion, that I would say that not being tethered, in was the right choice. 

But, having a safety tether on person - was instrumental in getting back on board. Why? It immediately meant that control of the situation could be handled without any panic. If someone (like myself) lost my grip on the lifelines, etc.. at that point the MOB could be handled at a controlled pace. Remove panic from any emergency - 9 times out of ten, the emergency becomes nothing more than a task. 

Lessons learned: Safety gear is useless if you are not wearing it, and a PFD only is not going to cut it when working the deck. When the tack lines get wrapped in front of the furler and the sail is mashed and twisted just bring roll the furler in. Its easier to manage and will get the lines back in position. 


At any rate - it was all good. 

Another thursday night race!


----------



## skyellab

Well, quite a story Jody! I am glad everything worked out and safely!

On a note for all who read this list, Jody is the most safety minded boating person I have come in contact with. His presailing briefings and equipment for safety is second to non. He has a rule to be teathered if you go on the bow.

As far as man overboard drills, it is something we need to practice as I think most people wouldn't do well in the actual situation.

It is something that needs to be practiced and become second nature. I am going to spend some time this weekend and get used to actually doing the drill with my boat and having my family crew observe as I probably would be the one in the water.

I have been in the water quite a few times as a diver but have had a few accidental plunges and the water is COLD and you don't work well after a few minutes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey jody, wondering if you need any crew for any races coming up? I have lots of race experience on small boats and a few summers on big boats. Let me know! 

Thanks


----------



## artbyjody

*We WON!!!*

Not really, but we did grab a 2nd place drawing which won my boat a free haul out at CSR - which lines in place what I need to do with getting some holes popped in for ducers that I have.

Tonite was interesting. Started with Sky and I sharing some some happy hour bevs and food prior to the race. On his thread - his BB stuff, vacation plans etc - I really feel for what he is going through - beyond the fact he is just a really gracious guy to know..We did happy hour and naturally - he didn't want to do anything racing but my series goes on.

So, this race was the most interesting of all. We had Drew (whom requested in a previous post to crew), Ken and Kevin (a father and son team that I met at Palisades the night before), as well as Chris from North sails, and of course Brian - whom has always been part of the "Hello Gorgeous" team...

There are of course multiple parts of the story, and for once - I can say the crew was catered to reasonably well. Chris had his drinks of choice as well as everyone else, and everyone was catered too. In the lightest of airs we moved - and when I say moved - we made 1 knot apparent seem to be 5 knots.

I basically, turned the boat over to Chris - he is and was the most experienced person we had on board. Naturally you would expect that being that he is like the flagship person from North Sails that you would hope to find. Being smart enough to (and being self taught) realize sometimes - if you want the best out of what you have and know what will be best for your boat in terms of sails - swallow the pride and let things grock under someone way more experienced.

This night we rocked when everyone else was standing still. Wind maybe 1-5 knots... yet, we moved against the fleet, to the dismay of many. The bastardized cross cut sym to be a ad hoc asym.. tacking was our friend and under expert guidance - we made headway when no one else could.

While at the end - more motored than what was desired - (relaxed rules of sailing applies)... we did pull a 14th place which I can handle even if I doubt we did that.. but we only motored once for about 3 minutes..just enough to to grab wind.

The coolest portion of it was, Chris actually enjoyed the boat, and from wanting to order new sails - I can't stress enough - get the loft to come on board. Let them drive and direct and see what does what. My sails are tired and worn - to be expected. But under the right instruction - one learns quick at least how to make what you have work...

I also have to applaud the crew for taking direction and manning stations assigned, less Brian (per usual)..the whole new to me crew handled things like a dream. Mishaps were handled without panic and in the end we looked liked a well seasoned racing crew..It was awesome..

We ended up attending the after party, and we won the second place drawing. I divvied the bag things that came with prize to whom participated on the crewing to my best ability...And it was the first time that we had won anything.. ad-hoc or not..

All in all - it was a win win scenario. I actually experienced what we were able to do, I think we have some serious backing now - because "Hello Gorgeous" is not the atypical boat... I knew that buying her... and its a relief knowing a sail loft goes into it knowing what they can actually do to give us that boost..

And again, can't state how well everyone adapted to the boat - this was the first race that we did the shock and awe, with everyone watching idly by. Did I also mentioned the good luck charm as well?

We did well, come next season - I think we will be a real contender and I learned a heck of alot thanks to Chris being onboard and to myself for being smart enough to realize that I do not know it all...and far from it.. The best part was the rest of the fleet took notice of "Hello Gorgeous" tonite - something they never did before...

So, my hat is off to the crew that did an OUTSTANDING job, we did the best with what we had but moved and shaked - communication was the key, and I think everyone learned a heck of alot more about sailing tonite - I know I did..

It was just awesome... Thanks again to Chris at North Sails, Drew, Ken, Kevin, and my main man Brian - and of course to the young lady down below that fed and kept everyone content... tonite was what racing was all about as tonite is just an indication of what is to come...

Thanks to everyone that crewed, sincerely!


----------



## sailingdog

What, no photos.. Bad jody...  

Congratulations on the second place finish.


----------



## blt2ski

Good night of sailing Jody, Was thinking about you as I was leaving an apt near seattle center from planting trees all day!

We got a 5th overall out of 13 wed night, not sure how we did in the fleet as results have not come out, hopefully later today. 

How many weeks are left, will have to get down there one night. Heading back toCrane later today, back wed in time to be RC boat in Edmonds.

Marty


----------



## skyellab

Five more weeks of Racing/motoring for the Elliott Bay Series!

Great going Jody! it was your lucky Thursday. We can spend money tonight until 5:30 at the supply place if you want. Call me if you are interested. 

SKYE


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jody, congrats on winning the haul out. I know Kirk really wanted that one. 
I have some pics from last night that I would like to send you, email me at or instant message me (yahoo) and I will send them to you.... Tony (After Midnight)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jody, congrats on winning the haul out. I know Kirk really wanted that one. 
I have some pics from last night attached, is this doesn't work email me or instant message me and I will send them to you directly... 
Rgds
Tony (After Midnight)


----------



## blt2ski

Tony,

Is your boat the blue hull "aftermidnight" sun fast 37 that MSC had? My wife wanted that boat BADLY! Could not get the financing part figured out. 

Marty


----------



## artbyjody

blt2ski said:


> Tony,
> 
> Is your boat the blue hull "aftermidnight" sun fast 37 that MSC had? My wife wanted that boat BADLY! Could not get the financing part figured out.
> 
> Marty


I think it might be (as per discuss)... Tony thanks so much for the shots... I think I have some of yours as well - it will take a day or two to get to as right now I am burgeoned with a massive water tank leak that I finally isolated this weekend.

As always, its great to have you and Kirk on the pier - and for your sailnetters, Tony and Kirk (of after midnight) - they are some of the most adventurous (boy the stories they can tell) and most friendly folks to know..they at least make my walk down the pier worthwhile and they are always at the ready with help or a friendly cheer along the way...

Tony, yeah - I don't know how I lucked out on that one... I have several ducers to install / replace and basically a day job on the hard - that I need to have, so that couldn't have come at a better time..To think it was the first time we had actually made it to the after party as normally we sail instead of trying to peck down leftovers!

As always, thank you - I'll dig up what I have and if not good enough will be on the look out next week - camera in hand.. Thanks very much!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Thursday Sailing*

Jody, we were happy for you... Looking forward to seeing you Thursday, hopefully it will blowing like last Sunday afternoon, 15-18 steady.... I will try and make it early for a beer on your boat before we head out.... 
Cheers _/)


----------



## artbyjody

*DNF - All My fault...*

SO,

Last nights race was without the typical almost bump and grind scenario. We did a DNF - which was all my fault. I turned off the engine prior to start, heaved to and luffed the main - for some reason thinking that I'd be able to turn into and get a running start as we started pulling out the gennaker . Bone headed move, which I will attribute to have waking at 4:30 AM and started working on the boat at 5:00 AM (correcting the bilge pump problem). So, we were 8 minutes behind the fleet.

We did fairly well though after the belayed start and gained ground. At least we pulled away from the cruising fleet. We lost that advantage because this time we stayed on course of the wind instead of tacking the straight line to the finish. I should of known better on that one, especially since the wind died on the last leg.

Picture perfect crew though - and we even managed the gennaker well enough that we did it twice (the second time on the finish). We had more repeats and that probably was the reason, plus Brian is getting to be indispensable managing the foredeck.

But, even with us not making the timed cut-off, everything went smoothly and had I not made those two tactical errors, we may have been decently placed within our fleet. Crew was fed and plenty of beer on hand so any finish designation really doesn't matter!

After-party had a after party and I got to hang out with Tony and Kirk on "After Midnight". What a nice boat and great time - thanks for having me guys! And to everyone that was on this weeks race - I think we can pull something off next week - if we can lets get together a bit earlier so we can do a few drills on the water and get sets and plans down pat. We may also crank out the spinnaker instead of the gen next time.


----------



## skyellab

Jody,
I stopped by on my way out but could not get your attention. We got out a hour early and had a great wind. With your coaching last week Max was revved and asked each time we tacked and jived if Jody would be happy with him. We came inches of crashing about four times, and came unscratched each time. 

I ended up sailing to Shilshole and flew back just in time for the start horn to blow. I saw you and tried raising you on the radio for a camera shot. 7 plus knots.

We saw you out there with your nice green sail at the finish. That was a nice fun night! I hope the rest are like that. 

We are off to Ludlow or Port Madison tomorrow.


----------



## artbyjody

skyellab said:


> Jody,
> I stopped by on my way out but could not get your attention. We got out a hour early and had a great wind. With your coaching last week Max was revved and asked each time we tacked and jived if Jody would be happy with him. We came inches of crashing about four times, and came unscratched each time.


Let Max know I am psyched and impressed he did so well! Sounds like he truly got "into sailing" now!

We had a rough start, so I wasn't paying much attention to the radio once we had called in. And probably when you came by - I was taking a shower so the crew wouldn't have to smell my "bilge flavored sweaty muck odor" during the race!

How was the trip out? I imagine you took off to Port Madison this weekend (as I didn't see you at Port Ludlow)..

Cheers! Again congrats to you and Max on a great performance out there!


----------



## artbyjody

*Yet another thursday night race...*

My goal for the season - is to finish in the top ten before the season lets out. We have three more races to go, and last night was the start of the drive to get every inch of speed and use the best tactical advantage we could.

It was a good PNW typical day. at 6:00 we had drizzle and zero wind. It was also "Host a Sailor Night" from the visiting naval ships at Pier 61 as well as "Pirate Night". We had two young ladies (it was all random selection) that we hosted and we did our best to make sure they felt like VIPs onboard. We also had two other guests whom had no sailing experience, so our normal race crew consisted of Me'chel, Brian, and myself as far as experience.

Once we got out to harbor, there we saw the front coming in. 15-20 knots, and while everyone else was out sailing around for the pre-start, we held fast with just the main. Running start was had and we got the asym up and went sledding.

What a rush. Trim was handled well, great start and by the time we got to the turn around marker for the home leg - we literally had done our fastest ever time for that particular leg.

Then the mishap. The guy got jammed on the winch and we lost precious time getting her unsnarled. As a result we couldn't get the asymn down the chute fast enough and couldn't pull the Genoa out while doing so, as we planned. So we rounded the mark and we stayed out of everyone's way.

Problem fixed and we cut through the cruising fleet a bit to gain momentum. That was the cool thing about having those navy gals on board - they gave range, time to target, and bearings... they had a blast! They also got to trim and manage the helm as well.

We trimmed sails efficiently enough that we beat upwind very well. When others wear trying to tack across to get to the finish we stayed on course and did great time (all things considered). But by that time the wind had died a bit and the cruising fleet all fired up motors. At requests of the guests we powered the rest.

So, while in no shape or form do I consider myself a racing expert (or on sailing in general) - this was actually one of the best runs we had if we discount the snafu. And next time instead of trying to man-handled that particular line off - I am just gonna cut it (lesson learned - and I have spare lines anyways). I think that with the three races left if Drew and Kevin are back with us - we have a solid base to work with in the attempts to hit the "in the top ten".

All - in - all - a great night out. Racing true PNW style - cold, wet, and windy (for a change). Pics to follow next week.


----------



## sailingdog

JOdy-

Sounds like you should see if you can get those two navy gals to crew for you on a regular basis.


----------



## blt2ski

Sounds better than in edmonds the last two weeks, less than 5 knots for the race, at least this week, the wind piped up to about 8 knots after the race, for the sail in!

marty


----------



## artbyjody

Marty, its been the best Downtown Sailing Series, yet - norm is 1 race of 12 with any wind - so far 5 races with adequate enough. Three more races and the goal is to land in the top ten for at least one of them - and after last week, minus the mishap - I think I have a way to do just that! We'll see though as I am a racing novice - with me at the helm I wonder why we even place in the top 20 

Picts from the race - Tony, I have some of "After Midnight" as well...more can be found at  www.myspace.com/artbyjody (tried uploading them to sailnet but took forever)...








The pre-start








S/V "After Midnight"









Whose that masked person?









In pursuit of S/V "After Midnight"









Crew Pic


----------



## blt2ski

Is that Dacha a C&C 115 just in front of AM in the 2nd from bottom photo? i sailed on her for the nood races here in town last may. 

May need to see how well I do in ballard with a foundation tomorrow and show up. Could be fun!

Home from Crane island for a few days until next week when I go back up to haul the bobcat home. 

Marty


----------



## artbyjody

blt2ski said:


> Is that Dacha a C&C 115 just in front of AM in the 2nd from bottom photo? i sailed on her for the nood races here in town last may.
> 
> May need to see how well I do in ballard with a foundation tomorrow and show up. Could be fun!
> 
> Home from Crane island for a few days until next week when I go back up to haul the bobcat home.
> 
> Marty


Not sure - few more photos I have but I am not familiar with the boat - Kirk and Tony on AM - are on my pier so know them quite well - btw Tony - I know Kirk is out of town if you need a ride - I need your talent as well 

Come out - I could use some more experienced crew - you'll always have bevs and food as I take care of the crew that races with me  SO, maybe I'll see ya tomorrow...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing Thursday*

Jody, thanks for the pics. I already sent them on to our Navy Sailors who were along for the wet ride. They paid us *all* a very good compliment when they told us that "their sailing adventure was one of their best activites they have ever participated in during their Navy service..."

I was planning on coming down to catch a ride but I bought a new car  and have to pick it up after work so won't be able to make it tonight , however, my heart and spirit will be with you and also my friends on Ishtar...

Next week AM will be back in form and looking forward to a few beers and fun times. We should try and sailing near each other so we can trade barbs....laughs and beers.

See you soon and do well tonight.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Stillraining

Good on ya Jody...cute crew too..


----------



## artbyjody

*Last weeks race*

Tony - guess that was worth missing a race ?  kidding... Can't wait to hear about it.

I can't go into all the details of the race last week, other than to ask anyone who sees a white racer, with red bottom paint, missing about a 5 foot of a gash off his starboard quarter stern - to let me know who it is...I have their missing gelcoat and carbon on my anchor...

We did a good start last week. Had a loaded out crew that included two J-30 racers, Captain of the Storyville (mega yacht) and his guests, Kelly, and my regular crew of Drew, Kevin, and Brian.

Slingshot did manage to get past me on the start, but this weekend I worked on powering the boat and think I may have it dialed in now (we'll see). Rounded the pier 51 mark with no incident and did a live furler out and asym pulled underneath with success (first time we tried it).

Beat upwind in 16kts and got her up to 9.5 knots at one point with minimal heel, and avg 8.5 for most of the leg. We have the course to ourselves at this point - until a starboard tacked boat that appeared to be going behind us, cuts in front of us (we are also starboard tacked), drops speed, and then goes to a port tack without leaving any boat length. Hard to port I go... we never lost any boat speed though... didn't even feel it - was kinda like being in a dentists chair all drugged up but you know they are drilling on something but don't feel a thing... Gotta love those Italian designers...

Called it in on VHF...the other boat never responded and all I could do was ask the Race Committee to look out for it. Been a week and the guy has yet to contact anyone....









While a bit disturbed about the incident at the time - insurance is handling it as it will be a custom job to fix. But I found it slightly ironic that Tony and them had the stern incident the week or two before and now I get the forward incident....

Oh well - we finished 24th in the end on that one - we got a higher end speed than we have all season, but we have 2 more races...and this weekend was all about dialing things in while we sailed. So, hopefully - fingers crossed we can do something competitive in the remaining ones...


----------



## artbyjody

Congrats to "After Midnight" for winning the door prize last night! I don't know how I knew his boat would get drawn beforehand - but it was a vibe I guess...

Race day started with me getting new lines set up for spinnaker and the starboard running back, new spinlocks (mainly to replace the ones for the traveler (the new ones are the articulating ones that rotate), self tailer converters for the non tailing winches, new one-touch Lewmar winch handles (they are like $35 and worth every penny), and wiring in the Raymarine 125 GPS to the ST 60 speed instrument. We also removed the dodger for this race to get every ounce out of it. 

This nights race wasn't bad - but didn't quite live up to expectations. We had a decent start at speed. ("Slingshot" didn't come speeding around us this week!)... But our position at start wasn't the best because a few 60 footers decided to throw up spinnakers and their shadow killed any momentum we had from the start.

Then there was crew communication. For the first time I understand why some skippers may yell. I had to repeat everything two or three times and it just didn't seem any one was paying attention to questions or what was at hand.... Part of the issue was we lacked crew, the crew we had in the pit was unfamiliar with the boat less one and instead of asking questions - well... Luckily Brian on the foredeck was his usual stellar self and Kelly actually managed tasks like a mouse an without a word needed to be spoken (much appreciated and look forward to getting you out more)...

We finally threw up the .25oz spinnaker - and kinda got moving again. the shape though was to torqued and wasn't to efficient the way we had it rigged. We were not running it with a pole and instead of using the guy to shape, the guy clew was tied to the fore deck (much like how we run the asym and that method doesn't work on a actual spinnaker). So, we really couldn't swing it around and shape it which is why Drew actually had a difficult time managing it but he did well all things considered. It also somehow got ripped in three places on the hoist - sail is pretty much toast now.

We also had to squeak through the boats and maneuver to get windage as we had three boats to our port. We did ok on that run - we managed to pull ahead but then getting to the rounding mark - we couldn't get the furler deployed with the chute up so had to fall off to douse. 

Made the mark, cruised upwind. Seemed the more experienced in the pit didn't grock the pointing for course and instead wanted to close haul everything to only do speed instead of LOS (instead of trimming so I could point upwind). I just rolled with it at that point, it was already a communication failure from the start so I was a bit flustered and just disappointed (and it showed I am sure)...

We did a great turn at the last mark prior to the finish buoy. Then as quickly as we had wind - it died. Probably the most exciting - slowish finish , ever. Two boats to starboard - stealing our wind -the three of us neck and neck. Thats when I trimmed in the sails and we did a little fan action with the main to fill the genoa, and we managed to inch our way to clean air leaving the two behind with only 2 knots of wind. The race results though indicate that we didn't though - but what's really the diff between 23 and 24th other than being second to last...

So, next week - plan on getting the crew that will be racing a crash course training excursion to clear up the communication and really get them up to speed on how the boat performs under all points of sail... One more race after all and at least we can do the last one with everyone being confident in their positions (which is where the failure to communicate comes in).

At any rate we did well - all things considered. We made "Slingshot" work for it and we held the lead up the downwind side of the course. That was an accomplishment in itself as usually we are playing "catch-up" with them ....

Thanks to everyone that played along on Jody's quest to the top ten, and the feedback - its all digested 

Congrats again Kirk and Tony on your finish and the win at the after party - way cool!


----------



## artbyjody

*The last one is done...*

Whew - McGuyver would be proud of us. We had no roller furling, busted halyard, and no sail in the inventory to replace it. I even allowed myself to be hoisted up the mast to check out the carnage from last weekends adventure.

The only option was to fly a loose clewed genoa (hank on) that came from my Catalina. And that we did - although I had my doubts if it work. North Sails actually got some pictures of us sailing that config, so will post those when they forward them to me... It looked a little weird but we had an awesome start.

Threw up our asym and we rocked the first leg. We had a great line , dialed in perfectly and that boat suddenly just opened up everyone. Then we tacked and lost all power because we couldn't get the sail across - hindsight from our position we should of gybed instead. Manage to finally get things right and did again very well on the home stretch.

We still did a DNF as we didn't make it in time for when they pulled the buoys and we ended with the same "sail it to the end" that we began the series with. Great finish regardless as Brian and I were the only ones with experience sailing / racing. So to get done what we did was pretty impressive all things considered.

Awesome sailing series, and the crew at Elliott Bay Marina and the Seattle Yacht club, did a awesome job and can't thank them enough.

Learned alot more about sailing as a result of participating in all 12 of them as well. Additionally made a bunch of new friends through out.

Next season we will hopefully have a more dedicated race crew instead of the using whomever we could get to come out - and by then all the tuning of the rig will be completed and we should be able to play with the big boys.

At any rate thanks to everyone that played on "Hello Gorgeous" this series. It was a blast....


----------



## skyellab

*Sailing Series!!!*

Jody,
Thanks for kicking us off for the series with the Leukemia Cup. You have become a household word at our place. 
The whole series and the people you met without a doubt benefited us all. Max is in Crossfit Ninja school as therapy now after his few exhilirating sails with you and is going to be a quick lean and agile asset for the 2009 series no matter what boat he is on.
You have been a great host and I hope you will do some more boot camp on the "Wild Child". Just don't make me slide again.

THANK YOU!!
Marc and crew.


----------



## Stillraining

Always enjoy your posts...Racing gets expensive doesn't it.


----------



## artbyjody

Still - yeah, this sailing stuff is getting really expensive (see my trip reports in the PNW section)... but wouldn't have it any other way....

Marc - me a household name? Are you guys associating me with liver patties being served for dinner ! 

Now that racing season is over (at least for the Downtown Sailing Series)... hopefully we can get more time on your boat  I have a fairly regular crew now and we can bring them as well (all gals btw whom enjoy boot camp)....

At any rate - thanks again...and hope to catch up again soon!


----------



## skyellab

Sounds like you have definitely experienced your new boat over the past three months. 

You are the be prepared and have the right equipment type of guy. I enjoyed the (-.) flag you had for the right time for your towing fun.

You are the BOOT CAMP do it now guy. You got us pumped. Hope your next year is a little cheaper now.


----------

